# And the first overall pick in the 2005 Nba draft is



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

Andrew Bogut. If they wanted someone to do well Channing frye would have been a better choice. Indiana Pacers Center David harrison out scored Bogut in their summer game of the Minnesota Summer league series. he also was ejected for a fight against the 2004 second round draft pick of indiana John edwards. If Milwaukee really wanted someone to get in to it get Ron artest for sopmeone like Vanhorn.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Bogut = :argue: :starwars: :rocket: :whatever: :whatever: :whatever: :stupid:


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I think this is an easy question, only because there really wasn't anything else worth the pick. This wasn't a year like lebron's class where many picks will be superstars. I think Milwaulkee made a bunch of other good moves too, moves I don't think they could have made with Marvin Williams (what center would they get?). Bogut is on a team where the initial expectations will not be overwhelming. I don't see how he won't be a very good player.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

They needed a center so they drafted the best one out there. Easy call in my mind because no one in this class was star material. hello class of 2000


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> Bogut = :argue: :starwars: :rocket: :whatever: :whatever: :whatever: :stupid:


Why don't you tell us how you _really_ feel?

Not to bait, but can you back this up with some numbers or at least coherent points?


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

I believe it was (but im naturally biased)!

We won't know the answer for at least a few years, as Bogut is only 10 and Williams is still about 19 i think!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bogut isn't exactly living up to expectations in the summer league, but neither is Williams. Until Williams proves he is a better player, Bogut is the right choice.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Yeah...Bogut WAY outproduced Marvin in the Summer Leagues (if that means anything at all). 

The thing is, we don't need Bogut to save this team. If he can be a 15/10 player in his prime, and give us a low post presence, I will be VERY satisfied.

So yes, I think it will prove to be the right choice.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron_Artest9131 said:


> Bogut = :argue: :starwars: :rocket: :whatever: :whatever: :whatever: :stupid:


Nice job responding to one of your threads on a different username. That really hides your identity... :no:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> he also was ejected for a fight against the 2004 second round draft pick of indiana John edwards.


John Edwards wasn't drafted. Indiana selected Rashad Wright in the 2nd round that year.



> If Milwaukee really wanted someone to get in to it get Ron artest for sopmeone like Vanhorn.


I'm sure Indiana would be all over that deal.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah right van horn doesnt compare defensivly at all to artest indiana has to keep artest


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Nice job responding to one of your threads on a different username. That really hides your identity... :no:


 Maybe im not the same person as gilbert arenas bryan milloy ity:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> Maybe im not the same person as gilbert arenas bryan milloy ity:


You don't have permission to use my name.


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> You don't have permission to use my name.


Dont need it already did


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

i guess i scarded yall


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> i guess i scarded yall


Whether you did or not, you need to explain yourself a little.


IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> If Milwaukee really wanted someone to get in to it get Ron artest for sopmeone like Vanhorn.


which doesn't make any sense, especially when you respond with


IndianaPacersfreak31 said:


> Yeah right van horn doesnt compare defensivly at all to artest indiana has to keep artest



and then you throw a name out there, when all we are here is basketball fans. Maybe you're not the same person as Ron_Artest9131, but either way you have some explaining to do.

I think this could be a decent thread, there are lots of facts to support each side of the argument; unfortunately the pollution going on has overshadowed the few good facts that are out there.


----------



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

i voted yes becuse you guys needed a real center an redd and bogut you guys wiil be scary if coached wiil say hi 6th seed


----------

